# Chinese L6 getting pretty big for cups



## -MK- (Jul 28, 2009)

My two biggest L5s just molted to L6, and they're pretty huge now. I think they'll be ok in the deli cups for one more molt, but they're going to need bigger houses after that. Is there something cheap and easy, like the 32 oz deli containers with pre-vented mesh lids from FlyCafe (10 for 6 bucks), only a bit bigger?


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2009)

Net cages. I personally use those 2 1/2 gallon mini aquariums with screen lids. You can section them off with little plates of glass. I cut an extra notch and one of these will hold three adults easily.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 29, 2009)

-MK- said:


> My two biggest L5s just molted to L6, and they're pretty huge now. I think they'll be ok in the deli cups for one more molt, but they're going to need bigger houses after that. Is there something cheap and easy, like the 32 oz deli containers with pre-vented mesh lids from FlyCafe (10 for 6 bucks), only a bit bigger?


Heh...I think mine is ahead of yours!  Anyway...Im keeping mine in a big animal crackers jar!


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 30, 2009)

Strange :huh: i've had _Tenodera sp._ moult successfully to adult in a 32oz deli cup. You're probably dancing with the devil if you do so but i'm just saying it is possible.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 30, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Strange :huh: i've had _Tenodera sp._ moult successfully to adult in a 32oz deli cup. You're probably dancing with the devil if you do so but i'm just saying it is possible.


Yeah, dancing with the devil, is about right. I have raised all my breeding stock of Chinese, Giant Asians and Shields through their final molt in 32 oz cups, with only one mishap in the final molt, but it is risky route to go and doesn't show a very high level of care for the mantifs.

I don't think that you're going to find anything as cheap as deli cups. There are a whole lot of ways to make your own, but if you want to buy them as cheaply as possible, you might want to coonsider the butterfly release net cages here: http://educationalscience.com/merchant.iht...rdstatus=passed

Trouble is, you can hardly see the mantids through the gauze. For a couple of bucks more, you can get "tall rectangles" from MantisPlace. I got one of these for L1 nymphs when I started out, but it works great for the larger mantids in their last few molts.


----------



## ismart (Jul 30, 2009)

I house most of my mantids in 32oz clear beer cups. There shaped differently than the 32oz deli cups. There wider on the top than the bottom, and are a bit taller. I have sucessfully kept chinese and giant shields with no moulting problems in these cups. Maybe this weekend i'll post a pic.


----------



## mantispark (Jul 31, 2009)

we have our carolinas in Hi-C juice containers and we are always on the look out for pretzel containers at Menard s or Gorden Foods where ever. found a great animal crackers container. It's great food and mantis house in one easy package. Probably helps we have hungry 3 year old to eat the stuff though


----------



## kmsgameboy (Aug 1, 2009)

I am keeping mine in reusabble plasic food containers. I got two for about two and a half bucks and just cut holes in the top for screening and foam. Each one is BIG ENOUGH FOR A CHINESE AND CAN BE FOUND AT WALMART WITH THE OTHER PLASTIC FOOD THINGS. If you want more info you can PM me.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 1, 2009)

ismart said:


> I house most of my mantids in 32oz clear beer cups. There shaped differently than the 32oz deli cups. There wider on the top than the bottom, and are a bit taller. I have sucessfully kept chinese and giant shields with no moulting problems in these cups. Maybe this weekend i'll post a pic.


What a great idea, Paul! Maybe I can help you out. If you ever get a bunch of new mantids that you need new housing for, just send me a few six packs and I'll empty 'em out and send them back to you.


----------



## -MK- (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! I've got loads of ideas in my head now. I particularly like the idea of using the reusable food containers and just modifying the lid to accommodate a screen. I wish I'd read this earlier because I was just at Walmart last night and they must be cheap there. I'll just have to get some tall ones. I'd still like to see what those beer cups look like, though.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 2, 2009)

Mike... try the Dollar Store too!


----------



## -MK- (Aug 2, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Mike... try the Dollar Store too!


Haha - there's a Dollar Store very close to the aforementioned Walmart, so I'll have a look. Thanks!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 2, 2009)

hummm. careful, father Walmart may be lurking!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Aug 2, 2009)

-MK- said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I've got loads of ideas in my head now. I particularly like the idea of using the reusable food containers and just modifying the lid to accommodate a screen. I wish I'd read this earlier because I was just at Walmart last night and they must be cheap there. I'll just have to get some tall ones. I'd still like to see what those beer cups look like, though.


If you would like to see my set up you can see part of it here: My Website


----------



## ismart (Aug 2, 2009)

He goes my 32oz beer cup. It's next to a normal 32oz deli cup for comparison.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 2, 2009)

ismart said:


> He goes my 32oz beer cup. It's next to a normal 32oz deli cup for comparison.


Lovely, lovely beer cup! Is there some kind of brown liquid in it, or is that just my optimistic imagination?


----------



## -MK- (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh, no - seeing that made me feel like throwing a kegger. :lol:


----------



## superfreak (Aug 3, 2009)

all alcohol is served in those horrid plastic cups after a certain hour of the night here in oz. apparently too many people were getting glassed :S champers is just not the same out of a plastic cup  

now i can collect them for mantis homes though  a silver lining to every cloud!


----------



## ismart (Aug 3, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Lovely, lovely beer cup! Is there some kind of brown liquid in it, or is that just my optimistic imagination?


Sorry phil! I drank it all to the last drop!



-MK- said:


> Oh, no - seeing that made me feel like throwing a kegger. :lol:


They really are good for kegg parties. You don't have keep filling your cup as often.



superfreak said:


> all alcohol is served in those horrid plastic cups after a certain hour of the night here in oz. apparently too many people were getting glassed :S champers is just not the same out of a plastic cup  now i can collect them for mantis homes though  a silver lining to every cloud!


I normally don't use these for beer unless i have a kegg. I also prefer the glass bottle as well.


----------

